# Portafilter cutting services?



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I've got a stock Fracino "bottomless" portafilter, that despite the name isn't truly bottomless and has a bit of a lip, thus making it unsuitable for VST baskets.

Rather than just get a different, more suitable one I'm sticking with this one - the wooden handle matches my machine and it has the nice Fracino "F"s on it, and I get off on stuff like that









I've reached out to CallumT and he's not cutting bottomless ones on account of them being a bit fiddly, possibly with a press it can be a bit difficult to centre and lock in without something to centre upon, so fair enough.

Is anyone aware of a tried and tested individual/shop that could do the deed before I either start finding local milling shops and suffer judgement/ridicule when I make my request, or get the tools and do it myself (any excuse for new tools!)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee hit used to do it


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I spotted that in an older post, along with a broken link to what I assume was a product page that's been pulled, leading me to think that the service has probably been discontinued.

I suppose a mail never hurts though, consider it sent.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

i think it can't be truly bottomless, likely to make it weak at the handle if drilled out for VST's being soft brass.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Reem it through with a holesaw or take the lip off with a dremel.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I did mine with one of these.

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p28171

I got a piece of ply and cut a hole large enough for the portafilter to sit the correct way up with the threaded part sitting within the hole (spout removed)

I then packed under the handle and either side with appropriately sized scraps of wood and screwed them to the ply. This kept the handle nice and steady throughout.

I then sat the ply on a thicker piece of wood (Thick enough to allow the drill bit within the hole cutter and the hole cutter itself to cut through) aimed the drill down as straight as I could.. And drilled down through the thicker piece of wood

It went through the brass surprisingly well - I then tidied up the edges with a Dremel.

I'm sure some of the cheaper hole saws would have worked, but I fancied treating myself









Edit - I've just reread your post... Yours is already bottomless!

In that case, it would probably just be easier to Dremel off the lip


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

This was mine being done at a local engineers..


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Kit Frere at Extract does a sideline in naked portafilters - drop him a line on Twitter.

JP


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rhys said:


> This was mine being done at a local engineers..


Is that just basically an industrial hole saw?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes that is what it looks like, cutting through brass is not a big deal really.

I suspect holding the PF in the right place and combining it with a fixed pillar drill is all that is needed.

Ian


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm convinced, DIY route for me.

Never know when I'm going to need a pillar drill anyway









Those that DIY'ed, what size hole saw did you use? I'm thinking 60mm to start, as I can always go up from there.

EDIT: Actually, the "holed" area of the VST is only 57.2mm, so might start a bit smaller.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've just measured a "bought" one at either 59mm or 60mm, using a hole saw is not a particularly accurate cut anyway.

Ian


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Is that just basically an industrial hole saw?


Probably, the holesaws weren't sharp but as its brass they were fine. They used a fine sanding pad on a grinder to chamfer the burrs and I finished it off with a bit of sandpaper.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmm, on second thoughts I may be on to a loser here. I just measured, and I misjudged just how much material would need to come out. The stock opening is 47mm and enlarging this to 60mm would cut out a fair bit of where the handle is attached, as coffee 4/1 suggested










Might suck it and see, by my estimation there would be around 1/2 of the material securing the handle...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What size VST are you trying to use in it?


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I did plan to use an 18g, and did measure that there was sufficient depth to accommodate it in the PF, and just needed a wider opening so as not to obscure the holes, but since measuring up again, since the PF tapers a bit, this isn't the case, and would need a fair bit of material removing from the inside.

The IMS 18g basket looks to have a bit of a taper on it, and the perforated area is 44mm to boot... may just opt for that, though I would have preferred straight walls.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The pf does look like it has quite a small aperture but even then an 18g basket isn't that big.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

EDIT: d-d-d-double-post!


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

The diameter of the inside of the PF where the opening is (not the opening itself, but the clearance available for the PF diameter) is around 57mm, or around 58mm where the bottom of a 18g VST would sit... seems like it would be a pretty tight fit, even once the bottom was trimmed out (that is, without reaming out the entire inside of the portafilter)

From what I can make out, any tamper I got to match the IMS would be suitable for a VST as well though in case I ever decided to swap out in future, and this bit is important as I'd like to treat myself to a unnecessarily decadent tamper...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you tried to put a VST in it or is this all just based on measurements and probablies?


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Neither, but kind of both. If I didn't stumble upon a few posts from users highlighting the problem based on their own experience with the stock Fracino portafilter I would have blindly ordered the 18g one and have the same issue myself. Even if the basket did fit however, the opening at the bottom isn't wide enough for the holes.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The coffee doesn't pour straight down out the holes so that's not really a consideration. If it isn't deep enough that is a problem though


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jjprestidge said:


> Kit Frere at Extract does a sideline in naked portafilters - drop him a line on Twitter.
> 
> JP


You mean Extract in Bristol JP? Is there any other contact details for him?

I may get my standard one cut to have the two so I can just keep one 18g and one 22g ready to go rather than switching.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Callum_T (FoundryCoffeeRoasters) does pf cutting into nakeds.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has Tad had his P/F bored out now , did he change his mind OR have I lost the plot:confused:


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Double will use as a back up. Hoping I can get this Kit to do it as it's local so would remove post hassle.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

As a noob I can't understand why sellers don't do VST baskets for open PF, it is purely because the PF would need so much material removed? Or are people using a basket that was never designed to be used in this way?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find that VST baskets fit the majority of open / naked /bottomless portafilters. The problem arrises with the greater capacity basket's Ie

18 gm ,20 gm and 21 gm, being deeper and fairly straight sided. Some naked portafilters have a slight ridge near the bottom, this fouls the deeper straight sided baskets and prevents their use as the P/F will not lock in. I am unaware of the purpose of the slight ridge on some P/F,s.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

El carajillo

Are you saying a 20g VST would not be an ideal fit in a naked pf (for a Brewtus IV)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> El carajillo
> 
> Are you saying a 20g VST would not be an ideal fit in a naked pf (for a Brewtus IV)?


If the pf doesnt have a lip its fine .....

My 20g strada doesnt fit in my spouted v pf


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it depends on the naked PF. The ones that I've had are all flat sided. But as El Carajillo said there are ones that have a slight curve on the bottom.

This is fine for 15g and 18g baskets but can cause issues with the 20g plus baskets.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

£30 Bella Barista E61 naked PF is good quality (no rough edges), nice rubberised handle with Deleon and fits all VST baskets.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

I just used my carpenter friends drill and a hole saw. Took about 5 minutes and cost me nothing.


----------

